# 2 watch parts from weekend



## EBorraga (Apr 19, 2020)

Paint is a Sexy Red Kandy. Cast in alumimite


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2020)

Ernie,  I do love the recent blanks you've done with a more gears.  Very sweet.  Have FUN!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 19, 2020)

mark james said:


> Ernie,  I do love the recent blanks you've done with a more gears.  Very sweet.  Have FUN!


As always, just having fun! And yes, i like more gears!


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2020)

EBorraga said:


> As always, just having fun! And yes, i like more gears!


 Those are nice! (I'll excuse the Steelers faceplate - It is nice...).    Well done.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 19, 2020)

They all look good to me Ernie!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 19, 2020)

Cardinals


----------



## johncrane (Apr 20, 2020)

very neat Ernie!


----------



## qquake (Apr 21, 2020)

Those are very sharp looking!


----------

